# Playin' in the water this weekend - misc vids



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The first one was with the whole family, me, wife & 2 year old, going DEEP. Wasn't going to put it up on a wheelie with the little one on back. The rest are just misc clips from the following day w/o my daughter with us.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome vids!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

awesome me and ricky have to make a trip out there


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

This was all right around my house, some literally in my back yard.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Def looks wet out that way jp I need to make a trip your way also


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vids.....


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet !


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Definitely a good time.


----------



## Vince00 (Sep 29, 2012)

Subscribed but I sure don't like not seeing any helmets.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

"To each their own" on helmets. You could trip on a curb while walking and split your head open, so do you wear a helmet while walking around town? - I realize the statistics, and don't intentionally take uneccessary risks, but I don't live my life in a bubble either. 90% or more of our riding is low speed, often water like this. I'm all for wearing a lid when blasting trails, but not my thing in the water. 


Those vids were recorded/posted by a friend, my youtube has several of our mudding vids.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Makes me want to go ride. Can't wait for mudstock to be here. I also agree with JP on the whole helmet thing. For the type of riding I do, I feel they are more dangerous than not having one. Wierd I know, but I'd rather have peripheral vision than have a helmet for the riding I do. Now like JP said blasting down a trail real fast I'm all in for having one. My 2 cent


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

sweet vids


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool vids JP....been awhile since I've gotten on the computer, service on my phone has been crappy here lately and hasn't allowed me to load anything on youtube.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> "To each their own" on helmets. You could trip on a curb while walking and split your head open, so do you wear a helmet while walking around town? - I realize the statistics, and don't intentionally take uneccessary risks, but I don't live my life in a bubble either. 90% or more of our riding is low speed, often water like this. I'm all for wearing a lid when blasting trails, but not my thing in the water.
> 
> 
> Those vids were recorded/posted by a friend, my youtube has several of our mudding vids.


i agree . people are fast to tell someone to wear a helmet . i find they get in the way of my beverage drinking ..lol.. and as far as your lil 1 not wearing a helmet you seem like a person that has commen since . enough said on that issue .. if you get what i'm saying brotha


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

whew that looked soooo close

u ever think about getting some higher snorkles ?


----------



## apmech (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice vids


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

sinz said:


> whew that looked soooo close
> 
> u ever think about getting some higher snorkles ?


I have, but I have the 4" lift sitting in the garage waiting too, which will give me plenty.


----------

